# Viper 5901 Security features



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,
On Viper 5901 Security Features. 
Menu Item 1 - System Arming mode
Option 2, 3, 4, specially 5
what do this mean Auto Re-arm with lock.
i am trying to do option 5 but nothing happens


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

namyenruoj said:


> Hi Guys,
> On Viper 5901 Security Features.
> Menu Item 1 - System Arming mode
> Option 2, 3, 4, specially 5
> ...


 Auto re-arm with lock means that after the last door is closed, the alarm will start a count down(60 seconds) till it will "auto- rearm" the "lock" means it will auto lock the doors when it auto arms the alarm.
Hope this is not confusing to you, trying to put it into layman terms for you so you can do what needs to be done. Just keep asking the questions , i know you have a ton of patients..... we will get it working for you.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i tried that jaggerwild but still doesn't work. can you give step-by-stem to how to do it may i a hard time scoping the wording thanks again for being patient


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The "auto" part means the alarm will automatically(with out a button being pressed) do the action.
So auto rearm= say you are washing the car the alarm is set but you need something from inside the car. You hit the disarm button open the car get what you need and close the door. At this point the auto rearm takes over(if all doors/sensors are closed) a count down begins with the last door closed. After 60 seconds the alarm will auto rearm itself, auto rearm with lock just means when it rearms after the count is over the doors will automatically lock and the alarm will be fully armed.

Let me know........ I'm looking in the online owners manual but do not see the menu you are describing to me. You may be looking in the install manual witch I do not have on me.

Let me ask you this after you park the car and get out, and you hit the lock button how many chirps are you hearing at this point?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

1 chirp and 1 flash for arm, 2 chirps and 2 flashes for dis-arm, just like nothing it's still the same. still don't know how to make it work.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it either is a on or off function, if enabled it will work, if disabled it will not.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i'm not sure if i have that option ON and OFF, if there is i don't know where. i'm still not giving up


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So if it is beeping once when armed and twice when disarming its working correctly. And it does not see any doors open during either procedure I'm assuming it still is not doing what you want it to do?
If so than what is it so we can go from here, locks working, dome light working, I'm just not understanding what yer working on? Unless you want it to auto lock the doors and arm the alarm after the door is closed?


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

yah, that's right jaggerwild that's my question in the beginning. i tried doing what the manual says about the auto arm with lock. is still doesn't work. what i don't understand when i program the unit with passive arm with lock and passive arm without lock both of these work but this is not what i want. i want the auto arm with lock.


----------

